

Skype founder and Others Invest $42 Million in Angry Birds developer Rovio - xelfer
http://gigaom.com/2011/03/10/skype-founder-others-invest-42-million-in-angry-birds

======
quismal
I loved the interview. It's amazing that one of the biggest Android-Market
hits started with a mach-screen shot of wingless birds. Testimony to the
ability of a great idea to make millions happier. Thanks for posting!

